# Help



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2005)

*yea, i'm been trying to grow me a plant now for like 2years but i can never get it to sprout do any of yall know any tips? THANKS   *


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 9, 2005)

put some seeds in a damp paper towl and let sit for two days keep the paper towl moist in a dresser drawer


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 11, 2005)

i let them float in a glass of water for a few days.  tap roots show in 2 to 3 days.  plant with shoot down.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 12, 2005)

Yea i'v done that too in film caseswith a light next to it


----------



## J n B (Mar 24, 2005)

ive used egg cartons put a few in each along wit soil n water cover let sit bout wekk or so5-7 days then pop goes the weedols and then its off the 2 next pot


----------



## Goldie (Mar 27, 2005)

I put mine in a cup and sprinkle maybe 1/8" of fine soil over top of them. I set them in a nice warm place - under a lamp - and water them daily with a tablespoon of warm tap water. 2-3 days - voila! I have liftoff.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 27, 2005)

The best way to sprout your seeds, is to place them in a moist paper towel, place the towel on a plate, cover the plate with seran wrap, and place the whole thing on a heating mat, in a dark spot.


----------

